# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  bombas Tunze vs bombas vortech

## Pedro Chouriço

Qual destes sistemas de circulação será melhor?

O da tunze com o Multicontrolador 7095 e 2 bombas 6105 ou 2 bombas da vortech (mp 40W gen2)?

Isto para um aqua entre 1,6m a 2 metros de comprimento e 1 metro de profundidade!

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Qual destes sistemas de circulação será melhor?
> 
> O da tunze com o Multicontrolador 7095 e 2 bombas 6105 ou 2 bombas da vortech (mp 40W gen2)?
> 
> Isto para um aqua entre 1,6m a 2 metros de comprimento e 1 metro de profundidade!


Viva Pedro,

As opiniões vão ser diversas mas na minha perspetiva eu diria as 2 Vortech sem nenhum tipo de hesitação.

Abraço

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas Pedro
Vortech sem duvida... penso que a unica vantagem das tunze seja serem menos ruídozas...

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Com um metro de profundidade e 2 metros de cumprimento,  eu não ficaria pela colocação de 2 bombas...terás muita dificuldade em abranger toda a área do aquário.. e nesse caso iria para as Tunze, já que com o multicontrolador, poderias  ter por exemplo 3 bombas a serem controladas em simultâneo..
Em alternativa acho que uma boa solução seria uma Polario 15000 L/H ou 22000L/H controlavel no centro  e 2 Vortechs/ 2 Tunzes (no caso dos 2m de comp.)

Claro que se tiver 1,60m ou 2,00m, a diferença em termos de circulação ainda é considerável.

Cps
Gil

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:yb677:  Pedro

Vê outras opções pois a qualidade das bombas que referes no topico anda em baixo, principalmente as TUNZE, digo isto por experiencia própria. Existem outras opções mais acessíveis e muito mais fiáveis. 

um abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

já agora podes dizer quais?


Já combinei com o Carlos Dias e com o Nuno Cruz para irmos fazer-te uma visita!

Cumps

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
Eu tenho bombas das 2 marcas. Prefiro as vortech,pela estética,tipo de fluxo (menos dirigido) e pela própria programação. Os meus aquas têm 254 x 90 x90 e um deles está com 4 vortech.(estou a experimentar)
  As minhas não fazem barulho...nem as tunze. As Tunze podem direccionar-se , as vortech não, mas como o fluxo é mais abrangente nestas...
Os imans das Tunze são mais poderosos,principalmente nos vidros de aquários grandes.
 A meu ver são boas escolhas, o nº  de bombas tem muito a ver com o tamanho e preenchimento do aquário.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Eu nao meu aquario como tem vista para 3 lados tou a pensar por 2 tunze 6201 do lado da parede e uma vortech do lado que fica a vista, assim tenho 2 tipos de fluxos  :Coradoeolhos: 
A nivel de ruido tive ontem na aquaplante e tinha a uma vortech a trabalhar e nao me pareceu ser muito barulhenta, mesmo que seja o meu aquario por sim mesmo nao vai sei silencioso por isso nao sera grave

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> já agora podes dizer quais?
> 
> 
> Já combinei com o Carlos Dias e com o Nuno Cruz para irmos fazer-te uma visita!
> 
> Cumps


 :Pracima: Estão á vontade, quando quiserem apareçam o Carlos e o Nuno sabem onde fica o aquário  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  depois eu mostro-te como o investimento que fiz nas bombas foi mal feito e assim vês e tiras as tuas conclusões antes de gastares dinheiro em LIXO.

Um abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Silva

Boas,

Antes de comprar investiguei bastante na net e optei por TUNZE. Estou MUITO satisfeito. Muito silenciosas e sem qualquer problema até agora.
5 estrelas.


Abraço,
PSilva

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Tunze 4ever! e Vortech um dia...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

já há muito tempo que não comentava nada e vou continuar meio silencioso, também não fiz juramento de silêncio...

vortech é comparando com as tunze que tinha (tive das nanostream e das stream noormais), de outra classe...

digamos que é comparar gama média com alta gama...são coisas diferentes.

avariar tudo pode avariar, mas em termos de inovação, perfeição, a vortech está no topo.

pontos fortes da vortech, saida da água ainda mais larga, que qualquer tunze, menos obstrutiva, ocupa no aquário menos que a nanostream ...
fios fora do aquário, os fios são do pior estéticamente....é um descanso.
vão secando e queimando com o tempo...com a luz...com os ouriços etc....
 :Big Grin: 
até podem ser comidos

ausência de calor para o aquário aquecem bem menos a água, se é que aquecem, o calor fica todo fora do aquário.
em termos de circulação é muitissimo melhor por ter o tal leque de saida mais largo não sei..

sei que mesmo sem muita turbulência só com uma bomba consigo ter circulação em todo o canto do aquário...qualquer canto.

As tunze serão boas?
sim...são caras acho que para o que a vortech oferece a vortech está ligeiramente mais barata....
Isto é uma opinião de quem já teve e tem ambas bombas...

A vortech ouve-se mais...simsim...mas os pontos fortes anulam este som que não é irritante, acho mais irritante os discos das caixas do meo....

ouve-se porque está fora do aquário...dentro da água o ruido é abafado.mas perderiamos as tais vantagens.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Apesar de cá em casa só ter ainda Tunze gostava um dia de experimentar as tão faladas Vortech, os pontos positivos descritos já me convenceram. Outra das grandes vantagens destas bombas é poderem também ser ligadas a uma bateria eléctrica da própria marca assegurando a circulação de água em caso de falha de corrente, o que poderá simplesmente evitar a "morte" completa de um aquário saudável.

----------


## António Vitor

A razão porque ainda tenho a nanostream da tunze, é mesmo essa da bateria, como a nanostream funciona de 12v a 24v está ligado ao meu ups caseiro, simplesmente está a funcionar com a corrente do carregador permanente, corrente diminuta par fazer carregar duas baterias de 40 aH cada, se a corrente faltar a bateria passa a emissor de electrões...

simples e funciona... por isso ainda não investiguei isso de colocar a vortech com a bateria, nem o devo fazer, já que a nanostream 6055 com alguma "loucura" também dá para fazer. não é só a vortech a ter essa hipótese...

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:  

Eu tenho 4 vortechs e umas das situações que menos gosto nas bombas é essa da falha de energia. Lembro que essa solução no caso das vortech não é la grande coisa pois se tiverem as bombas ligadas a uma bateria da marca ou a uma normal de um carro que fica bem mais economico e com mais potencia, no caso da luz falhar as bombas passam a trabalhar numa velocidade pre establecida que é velocidade muito minima o que é mesmo muito pouco! Vendo bem os preços das tais baterias Ecotech mais val envestir numa boa ups que quando a luz falha as bombas continuam na mesma velocidade. Claro que por menos tempo mas tambem não estou a ver ficar-mos sem luz 48 horas seguidas!

----------


## António Vitor

pode-se contornar isso, mas isso da velocidade pré-estabelecidada pode ser bom, mais tempo dura a bateria, tu o que tu queres é que se falhar a luz isso faça uma circulação suficiente...foi esse o pensamento dos engenheiros da vortech...

no meu caso, o nivel da água desce qunado falta a luz, a água desce para a sump da saida da minha bomba deretorno, até ao nivel deesta saida, e isso é ligeiramente acima da tal nanostream, mesmo que ela baixasse de potencia nao tinha problemas de oxigenação, atenção que não é o caso.

podem pensar nisso qunato mais proxima da superficie mais oxigenação as bombas fazem, e em caso de falha de corrente já que não podem puxar as bombas para cima podem usar este truque.

outra coisa se fizeres muita questão nada impede de fazer um sistema como o que eu fiz, já que são bombas de corrente continua, e podes jogar com isso alimemtando a vortech directamente como eu fiz com a Nano....

com ups mais simples e sem inversores e transformadores de tensão de corrente que custam dinheiro, e perdem corrente nessa transformação...

pode ser rcomplicado na vortech porque a amperagem que esta precisa varia....e o carregador terá ciclos onde não iria deixar que as baterias carregassem tanto, não sei se será bom para as baterias...mas presumo que não faça mal...nos automóveis é isto que acontece.

se precisares de 24v basta meter 2 de 12 v em serie, terás de ter um carregador apropriado... nem precisas de fonte de alimentação.
estou a ver outro problema a tensão de alimentação do carregador e as baterias nºao fazem exactamente 12v...no meu caso são 13.6 volts...
pode estar na zona dee tolerancia das bombas não sei....
nas nanostream está porque fazem de 12v a 24v.

Se eu tivesse a vortech nessa altura que fiz a minha ups nem me chateava com esses pormenores, e usaria essa tal faceta das bombas...não iria alimentar directamente as bombas, para quê complicar...
a perda dee potencia da vortech que tu notas pode estar em linha com o estar a funcionar a 12v e nao a 24 v, menos tensão e ela não tem a mesma velocidade....
isso mostra que nem os engenheiros quiseram complicar, 12v baterias arranja-se...mais facilmente 

com uma falha de luz sinceramente nao queremos a mesma circulação é um caso exepcional e não queremos gastar muitos watts, basta o suficiente para nao morre nada...não queremos corais a crescer, mas queremos que sobrervivam...no meu caso a minha vortech deixa dee funcionar....sem problemas...
aquilo que tu apontas como mau, digo eu é mais uma onde mostra que os engenheiros da vortech pensaram em tudo, até na longevidade das baterias.

em caso de falha dee luz não queres ter isso a bombar igual, imagina 2 dias sem luz...
nos EUA com furacões no sul são coisas normais até mais de 2 dias...
acredita que mesmo muito devagar se estiverem mais junto á superficie quando falha a luz (usando o truque que mencionei) nada morrerá só se for de frio (sem quecimento nesse tempo)...aliás o frio nestes casos pode ser favorável até certo limite a 24 graus existe mais oxigenio que a 26...

não precisas de circulação mas de "oxigenação"...e se isso acontecer nas camadas mais junto á atmosfera o oxigénio depois tambem desce por "difusão"... ou pela pequena circulação das bombas...

Isto são casos limites e pontuais...daí a circulação não ser vital...basta que exista...no meu ponto de vista..
bom vou fazer de novo a pausa que prometi fazer até ver...

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Os meus conhecimentos de electrónica são muito básicos e como tal tenho cada vez mais tendência a optar pelas soluções de confiança das marcas. Compra-se, dá-se uma leitura rápida pelo manual, instala-se e posso ir de férias descansado sem ter que estar a inventar nada. Actualmente tenho já um sistema que me notifica via SMS em caso de falha de electricidade mas no futuro queria ter também uma solução imediata para manter alguma circulação no aquário enquanto o problema não se resolve. Actualmente e tendo em conta a ausência de um produto semelhante de outra marca esta parece-me a melhor solução.

Estive a dar uma vista de olhos no site da Ecotech Marine (EcoTech Marine - Revolutionary Pump Technology for Reef Aquariums) e fiquei satisfeito com a informação encontrada sobre as tais baterias que curiosamente são da IceCap que é outra das marcas americanas de confiança, muito conhecida pelos seus balastros electrónicos para HQI.

A informação que encontrei sobre este produto - VorTech Battery Backup - é a seguinte:

"In an aquarium with no flow, fish and corals begin to die in 4 to 10 hours. The VorTech Battery Backup is reef tank insurance in an aluminum housing. By adding the VorTech Battery Backup, your tank is insulated from power interruptions for up to 36 hours with the MP40w and up to 72 hours with the MP20."

Traduzindo para português:

Num aquário sem circulação, peixes e corais começam a morrer dentro de 4 a 10 horas. A VorTech Battery Backup revestida a alumínio é uma segurança para o aquário de recife. Com a VorTech Battery Backup o aquário está protegido contra falhas de electricidade até 36 horas com a bomba MP40W e até 72 horas com a MP20.

António Vitor, em relação às Nano Stream da Tunze a bomba que referes é a 6055 (fluxo controlável), certo? As outras (6025 e 6045) não têm transformador.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Muito obrigado a todos pelas contribuiçoes que têm dado para desvanecer as minhas duvidas!

Especialmente ao António Vitor!

Como te disse em conversa de MP, é de pessoas como tu que este forum necessita!Continua e não deixes que ninguem te diga o contrario....

Ricardo Rodrigues, poderás falar mais sobre esse sistema que te notifica via SMS em caso de falha de electricidade?

Preço, marca, onde adquiris-te

Quando vou uns dias fora fico sempre com o coração nas maos!!

Abraço a todos!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Ainda não apanhei uma coisa!

Quando falha a energia as bombas vortech deixam de trabalhar, ou perdem a programação?

Esse promenor não entendi!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

é verdade que as bombvas vortech só dão para aquas com vidro de 19mm?

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
 Para espessuras inferiores não há problema, para espessuras superiores há certamente dificuldades, pois os ímans não são muito fortes...e as partes separam-se...e pára.

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas,
> 
> Os meus conhecimentos de electrónica são muito básicos e como tal tenho cada vez mais tendência a optar pelas soluções de confiança das marcas. Compra-se, dá-se uma leitura rápida pelo manual, instala-se e posso ir de férias descansado sem ter que estar a inventar nada. Actualmente tenho já um sistema que me notifica via SMS em caso de falha de electricidade mas no futuro queria ter também uma solução imediata para manter alguma circulação no aquário enquanto o problema não se resolve. Actualmente e tendo em conta a ausência de um produto semelhante de outra marca esta parece-me a melhor solução.
> 
> Estive a dar uma vista de olhos no site da Ecotech Marine (EcoTech Marine - Revolutionary Pump Technology for Reef Aquariums) e fiquei satisfeito com a informação encontrada sobre as tais baterias que curiosamente são da IceCap que é outra das marcas americanas de confiança, muito conhecida pelos seus balastros electrónicos para HQI.
> 
> A informação que encontrei sobre este produto - VorTech Battery Backup - é a seguinte:
> 
> "In an aquarium with no flow, fish and corals begin to die in 4 to 10 hours. The VorTech Battery Backup is reef tank insurance in an aluminum housing. By adding the VorTech Battery Backup, your tank is insulated from power interruptions for up to 36 hours with the MP40w and up to 72 hours with the MP20."
> ...


certo 6055 correcto...

Mas eu não andei a inventar nada, fui pela forma mais simples e pela que me parece a melhor em termos de longevidade e consumo energético...

diria que tenho bomba para pelo menos 4-5 dias sem luz...
pelos teste que fiz a tensão passado 24 horas só caiu para 13.4 de 13.6 inciais...se a memoria não me está a falhar muito...

aquilo que eu tenho é apenas um carregador para ups (made in portugal, venda do pinheiro, não me lmebro do nome da empresa, mas são carregadores de excelente qualidade, são feitos em portugal e não na china...) que faz a corrente suficente para alimentar  bomba nanostream e carregar baterias, dei as indicações do consumo da mesma e das baterias que iria usar em paralelo tenho 80 AH a eles da tal empresa...mais tempo para estar descansado....

o custo foi se a memoria não está a atraiçoar, podem ver em posts aqui antigos cerca de 150 euros tudo com baterias as 2 com 80 A hora...
e baterias VLRA, não libertam gases...e carregador.

quanto mais simples as coisas são.. melhor... sem relés sem...nada só carregador e baterias e bomba...e principalmente sem inversores e transformadores de corrente continua para alterna e 220v, como existem algumas soluções no mercado...que gastam elas proprias na conversão energia, e pior ainda aumentam a complexidade e o risco de avaria...minha opinião.

O sistema da vortech acho que também poderá ser bem simples, mas não irei usar até a nano avariar... talvez a vortech se avarie antes... nunca se sabe...

----------

